# Has anyone used Wellbutrin for ADHD?



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

My DD14 was dx a year ago with ADHD (inattentive type/mild) and generalized anxiety disorder. We managed it for all of last year with counseling and the development of a 504 plan at school. She started high school this year and we've decided it's time to try a low dose med. So today we had an appointment with her PCP. I was really surprised that Wellbutrin was one of the meds we talked about, and ultimately decided on. We live in the U.S. and her dr. said this is commonly used in Europe for ADHD and she thought it would be a good option for her because of her anxiety. I thought only stimulants were used to manage ADHD. 

Any experiences positive or negative? She starts tomorrow morning.


----------



## Roxxolid (Jul 29, 2015)

I use the generic welbutrin for the very same problem. I've been on it for five years. It is a good drug for ADHD and will allow her to have more focus on her school work.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wellbutrin is commonly used to treat mild ADHD and should help with her anxiety too. I think it is a safer option than the stimulant drugs they use to treat it.

I used it years ago and I don't recall any horrible side effects.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Wellbutrin is commonly used to treat mild ADHD and should help with her anxiety too. I think it is a safer option than the stimulant drugs they use to treat it.
> 
> I used it years ago and I don't recall any horrible side effects.


Thank you .


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Roxxolid said:


> I use the generic welbutrin for the very same problem. I've been on it for five years. It is a good drug for ADHD and will allow her to have more focus on her school work.


Thank you .


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

I took it briefly for depression after my mother, brother, and father died in a span of 3 years. I stopped after a month because I started to have serious memory lapses. I would be driving down a road near my home that I have driven thousands of times and suddenly I wouldn't recognize it. I wouldn't know which street was at the next intersection and couldn't visualize where I was going. 

That scared the hell out of me and when I googled it, I found this is a side effect and that sometimes the effect is permanent. I stopped it that day and haven't taken any since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I used Wellbutrin for about 2 weeks. It made me emotionally numb. It was like I was aware I should be feeling anger or sadness or passion, but I didn't actually feel anything. At about the two week mark, I started having extreme stomach pain, back pain, and a rash on my legs. Turns out, I was having side effects and taken off the med.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

I am currently on 200 mg twice a day,been on it for a very long time,I see no reason to stop,I am a different person if I quit,tried it once.I wont do that again
Deguello


----------

